# Southwest KING OF KINGS



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi all
Finally here is the Southwest option for the King of Kings comp.
At this moment I have the details of our course to play.
We have Oak manor golf club,which is 5 miles outside Taunton.
Having been up there today and playing there last week this is a very good golf course
that is in great condition.
Obviously things can change due to the great british weather.
We have to play this course on a Sunday,as we are playing medal,be warned this round
will take 4 1/2 hours+.
If we play before the end of Febuary we can play for Â£25 pound per person.
I have a date for you of the 16th of Febuary 2014 tee off around 10.30.
If we go into March we have to add Â£4 per person,personally I would like to get it
played in Febuary.
If indeed it has to be cancelled for any reason we then have time to move it.

I have also emailed Burnham and Berrow that want Â£50 a head,I offered Â£40 a head and am
waiting for a reply.
Please don't forget if you are entering the K of K you have to add Â£10 towards the final.
Please bear in mind I am flexible and will go with the majority,however I will not be messed around
if we are going around in circles,a decision will have to be made.
If we all bend a bit we can have a good meet.
I look forward to your responses and entries.
Because I will have to back to the clubs in question with numbers can we have entries by
December the 20th.
Both club have extensive facilities.
Please look on their websites.
However as I said im still awaiting Burnhams response.
Thx Pokerjoke
Any questions?
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w587/virtgolf/Poster1_zps525e61d3.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w587/virtgolf/PosterTampCs_zpsb53a3374.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w587/virtgolf/PosterPayments_zps007951a4.jpg


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 27, 2013)

Im in :fore: . Berrow and Brean is just down the road from me but ive never got around to playing it...................... but i think it may just eat me alive . The february date suits me


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2013)

I played Oak Manor with Tony few years ago, and it is a lovely course. Burnham and Berrow is nice as well so a couple of great choices.:thup:


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm working the 16th but I'm sure I can book it off so either course for me. Will confirm tomoz night


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 27, 2013)

Oake manor is a lovely track, but I would be willing to pay extra for Burnham and berrow as I have never played it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 27, 2013)

If you are going for a date in Feb I would strongly advise going for B&B as Oake Manor could get a bit wet. Another reasonably priced west country course to consider is East Devon which is also a nice track and drains well. It is just outside Exeter, don't know how that fits in with where people are travelling from.


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 27, 2013)

If youre looking for a course that plays all year round then you could also consider Weston Super Mare golf club. Again never played it but not far from Burnham and Berrow and also a links type course. Write ups dont seem to bad :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Interested in the regional but if I were to win I would not be able to make the final as that date clashes with our county champ's at Broadstone.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

To be honest its going to be either Oak or Burnham,they seem to be offering the best deals compared
to normal green fees.
I will start a list soon,so come on Southwesterners get those names down.


----------



## rich1981 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am not sure if this is my region, but I assume it is as I am travelling from Cardiff.  I would be up for B&B as a first choice because it closer for me (yes I am selfish), and I have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 27, 2013)

Definitely in what ever the weather for Burnham & Berrow.
would you look to play off competition tees as it's full HC?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Definitely in what ever the weather for Burnham & Berrow.
would you look to play off competition tees as it's full HC?
		
Click to expand...

As I have said I have not had confirmation yet.
However ive heard it very tough from any tee.


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 27, 2013)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Definitely in what ever the weather for Burnham & Berrow.
would you look to play off competition tees as it's full HC?
		
Click to expand...

Championship tees at burnham would be tough for any golfer let alone a higher handicap player. I've never played off championship tee but it tough off the white especially if the wind blows. I can see scores in the high 90s to 100+ it's a beast in the wind. Not my favourite course but worth it if poker joke can get the Â£40 deal.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 27, 2013)

Valid points Tab.
need to consider the entire group. I play quite a lot of scratch or black tee comps and like you say, some very high scores come in from single fig golfers.

Personally when I play top courses, I like to play them from comp/champ tees for the challenge but results do vary.... managed 3 over at Royal Porthcawl off champ tee but scrambled like a pro to get 25 points at Frilford off black tees.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			Championship tees at burnham would be tough for any golfer let alone a higher handicap player. I've never played off championship tee but it tough off the white especially if the wind blows. I can see scores in the high 90s to 100+ it's a beast in the wind. Not my favourite course but worth it if poker joke can get the Â£40 deal.
		
Click to expand...

If the wind is blowing (and it usually does at B&B) it can chew you up and spit you out. The 1st fairway is probably one of the narrowest you will ever see, and there are dunes either side. One hell of a track though.


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am keen for b&b, never played a proper links course.
Checking the date with the boss.


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 28, 2013)

Ive just looked at the champ tees. Should be interesting as my handicap is based on a small 2000yds 9 hole course, so being honest even the womens tees would eat me


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 28, 2013)

Have Golf Bag, Have car will travel. Sooner I can book a date into the diary the better. Away second half of Jan, but otherwise all looks pretty good. All courses mentioned look pretty good...so with the usual reservations, I'm in!


----------



## Twire (Nov 28, 2013)

Stick me down Tony.

My preference would be Oake Manor. B&B can be a hell of a slog in winter, and contrary to popular belief it does get wet out there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

Good news then we are off and running with names.
It looks like B@B is the course of choice.
I have emailed them of 3 possible dates the 9th/16th of Feb or the 2nd of March.
They have a new manager starting Monday so probably wont know nothing to Tuesday at the
earliest about wether its Â£40 or Â£50 so will confirm as soon as I know.
If you have a mate who wants to play but cant enter K of K no probs.
Don't forget you Â£10 fee to the link in the  OP.
Depending on numbers we will definitely be having longest drive,closest to pins etc,so
if you have any prize donations let me know through PM.
This is who we have so far.

Pokerjoke  def
Hallsy        def
Liqdaddymac  def
Tab373       poss
Rich1981     poss
Srixon1       poss

Would love some more please.
Let me know as soon as your a def instead of poss thx


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Good news then we are off and running with names.
It looks like B@B is the course of choice.
I have emailed them of 3 possible dates the 9th/16th of Feb or the 2nd of March.
They have a new manager starting Monday so probably wont know nothing to Tuesday at the
earliest about wether its Â£40 or Â£50 so will confirm as soon as I know.
If you have a mate who wants to play but cant enter K of K no probs.
Don't forget you Â£10 fee to the link in the  OP.
Depending on numbers we will definitely be having longest drive,closest to pins etc,so
if you have any prize donations let me know through PM.
This is who we have so far.

Pokerjoke  def
Hallsy        def
Liqdaddymac  def
Tab373       poss
Rich1981     poss
Srixon1       poss
El bandito   Def 
Twire          def

Thx guys.
Neil will have to go with majority,hope you don't mind.
I think all the courses will be wet,apart from yours of course.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, that course certainly does look tough!

I'm date dependant, not sure what my Feb/March look like yet, but could you please put me down as a possibility.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Good news then we are off and running with names.
It looks like B@B is the course of choice.
I have emailed them of 3 possible dates the 9th/16th of Feb or the 2nd of March.
They have a new manager starting Monday so probably wont know nothing to Tuesday at the
earliest about wether its Â£40 or Â£50 so will confirm as soon as I know.
If you have a mate who wants to play but cant enter K of K no probs.
Don't forget you Â£10 fee to the link in the  OP.
Depending on numbers we will definitely be having longest drive,closest to pins etc,so
if you have any prize donations let me know through PM.
This is who we have so far.

Pokerjoke  def
Hallsy        def
Liqdaddymac  def
Tab373       poss
Rich1981     poss
Srixon1       poss
El bandito   Def 
Twire          def
Cheltenham Hacker poss
Stuey01   poss
Thx guys.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

If it was the 16th I'd be in to play B&B, the other dates are already booked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Parents live in Weston so played B&B a few times

Cracking course but Christ it's a brute in the winter - the wind is going to be blowing. It's a big test of any ability

Saw a scratch player knock it round in 90+ there. Fair play to anyone who tackles the beast in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a mate who will defo play if it is b&b if he is free on the date.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			If it was the 16th I'd be in to play B&B, the other dates are already booked.
		
Click to expand...

Will keep you informed


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 28, 2013)

B&B looks a Beast! Looking forward to the battle, although I have a strong feeling the course might win....


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			B&B looks a Beast! Looking forward to the battle, although I have a strong feeling the course might win....
		
Click to expand...


Theres no doubt about that,especially if the wind blows,however the grass will be lower,so
a little easier.


----------



## rich1981 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have coughed up my tenner, looking forward to this :fore:


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 28, 2013)

Have paid my Â£10 pokerjoke but still can't confirm until you got a firm date but pretty sure I will be there. I'm trying to send a private message to virtuocity but his pm are full at the moment


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			Have paid my Â£10 pokerjoke but still can't confirm until you got a firm date but pretty sure I will be there. I'm trying to send a private message to virtuocity but his pm are full at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate,should know early next week.
Look forward to see how the putters working.


----------



## Swinger (Nov 29, 2013)

should be game for this Tony. Just need to check dates as got a ski trip going on but I think I'm back by then. B and B from the back tees sounds like a decent challenge but happy with anything. The higher H/C players will be fine, that's what the shots are for!

will confirm in the next day or two and sort out this king of kings business.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2013)

Swinger said:



			should be game for this Tony. Just need to check dates as got a ski trip going on but I think I'm back by then. B and B from the back tees sounds like a decent challenge but happy with anything. The higher H/C players will be fine, that's what the shots are for!

will confirm in the next day or two and sort out this king of kings business.
		
Click to expand...

That's great mate,if anyone can tame the B&B beast its the "BEAST" himself


----------



## JCW (Nov 30, 2013)

Can I join this as now back posting again , I was at the Tadmarton meet earlier this year arrange by fish , boy it was cold , -5 I think without the wind and on frozen greens ....................I live in Poole Dorset ...........EYG


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2013)

What does EYG mean?


----------



## JCW (Nov 30, 2013)

Enjoy your golf ......................which is your home club


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2013)

JCW said:



			Enjoy your golf ......................which is your home club
		
Click to expand...

Ahh right.

I've just left Broadstone as I hardly ever played there and joined Queens Park to hold my handicap, play Hayling in the winter and opens in the summer. Got quite a few mates at your place, it's been in stunning condition since your new head greenkeeper joined :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2013)

JCW said:



			Can I join this as now back posting again , I was at the Tadmarton meet earlier this year arrange by fish , boy it was cold , -5 I think without the wind and on frozen greens ....................I live in Poole Dorset ...........EYG
		
Click to expand...


Of course you can,I will add you to the list.
Don't forget to pay your Â£10 in the link above.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Good news then we are off and running with names.
It looks like B@B is the course of choice.
I have emailed them of 3 possible dates the 9th/16th of Feb or the 2nd of March.
They have a new manager starting Monday so probably wont know nothing to Tuesday at the
earliest about wether its Â£40 or Â£50 so will confirm as soon as I know.
If you have a mate who wants to play but cant enter K of K no probs.
Don't forget you Â£10 fee to the link in the  OP.
Depending on numbers we will definitely be having longest drive,closest to pins etc,so
if you have any prize donations let me know through PM.
This is who we have so far.

Pokerjoke  def
Hallsy        def
Liqdaddymac  def
Tab373       poss
Rich1981     poss
Srixon1       poss
El bandito   Def 
Twire          def
Cheltenham Hacker poss
Stuey01   poss
JCW      poss

Keep the entries coming,please tell me if your a def or poss,and if you have paid your tenner,thx
If your name has poss next to it above can you change it to def if you are definitely playing thankyou.
Also any prizes you willing to donate through Pm
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 30, 2013)

```

```
My mate is a definite if it is on Feb 16th at B&B.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2013)

Liqdaddymac said:




```

```
My mate is a definite if it is on Feb 16th at B&B.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou mate.
The reason  i have not put him down yet is im not sure wether its going to be the 16th yet.
Should know early next week


----------



## JCW (Dec 1, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Of course you can,I will add you to the list.
Don't forget to pay your Â£10 in the link above.
		
Click to expand...


I send it to you by bank transfer , please pm me details thanks


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2013)

JCW said:






I send it to you by bank transfer , please pm me details thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate could you PM Virtuocity and he will give you bank details,thx
Look forward to meeting you


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Good news then we are off and running with names.
It looks like B@B is the course of choice.
I have emailed them of 3 possible dates the 9th/16th of Feb or the 2nd of March.
They have a new manager starting Monday so probably wont know nothing to Tuesday at the
earliest about wether its Â£40 or Â£50 so will confirm as soon as I know.
If you have a mate who wants to play but cant enter K of K no probs.
Don't forget you Â£10 fee to the link in the  OP.
Depending on numbers we will definitely be having longest drive,closest to pins etc,so
if you have any prize donations let me know through PM.
This is who we have so far.

Pokerjoke  def
Hallsy        def
Liqdaddymac  def
Tab373       poss
Rich1981     poss
Srixon1       poss
El bandito   Def 
Twire          def
Cheltenham Hacker poss
Stuey01   poss
Liqdaddymac guest poss
Swinger  poss
Pokerjoke guest  poss
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 2, 2013)

Lets hope for a calm day . Any ideas if were off white or champ tees?..................... or even yellows


----------



## rich1981 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a definite.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Lets hope for a calm day . Any ideas if were off white or champ tees?..................... or even yellows 

Click to expand...

Were not off yellows.not sure which though.
Could be brutal off them all.


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a Definate


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a definite, also my mate. Will sort it in a few days - just had a daughter on Saturday so this will be the next time I swing a golf club!


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
		
Click to expand...

Tab373   Definate


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Were not off yellows.not sure which though.
Could be brutal off them all.
		
Click to expand...

It won't be the back tees, they are quite strict about when they get used. Although to be fair, in winter would you really want to be off them? It's bad (and long) enough off them in the summer


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

Liqdaddymac said:



			I'm a definite, also my mate. Will sort it in a few days - just had a daughter on Saturday so this will be the next time I swing a golf club!
		
Click to expand...

That's great mate.
Congrats on the little one


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 2, 2013)

As I am not using this as a qualifier for the king of kings (I cannot make the final day) I will wait to see if all the tee slots get filled. If not then I will take one of the available slots at Burnham.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

srixon 1 said:



			As I am not using this as a qualifier for the king of kings (I cannot make the final day) I will wait to see if all the tee slots get filled. If not then I will take one of the available slots at Burnham.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one I will let you know by pm.thx


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 2, 2013)

Fantastic. Entry fee paid, will ante up for the green fee once the details are sent. Look forward to meeting you all and most likely getting beaten by you!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 2, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Fantastic. Entry fee paid, will ante up for the green fee once the details are sent. Look forward to meeting you all and most likely getting beaten by you!
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate will do.
Yes definitely looking to meeting new faces and some old ugly ones


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx mate will do.
Yes definitely looking to meeting new faces and some old ugly ones

Click to expand...

Put me in the new ugly camp....:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
JCW      Definate

Great news we have nearly filled our booking
Would love to welcome some Welsh over the bridge.
If anyone is thinking of leaving this to the last minute be careful
as im looking to send a payment to Burnham GC after payments have been
received on the 16th of December to cement our time slot,thx
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## simmb (Dec 3, 2013)

simmb a definite if there are any spaces left.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2013)

simmb said:



			simmb a definite if there are any spaces left.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant always nice to meet someone new.
Pay your tenner to the link in the OP please,then next week I will pm
you my bank details for a payment,thx
Tell us a little about yourself,ie where you play


----------



## simmb (Dec 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Brilliant always nice to meet someone new.
Pay your tenner to the link in the OP please,then next week I will pm
you my bank details for a payment,thx
Tell us a little about yourself,ie where you play
		
Click to expand...

Tenner winging its way via PayPal as we speak. Regular track is Cottrell Park just outside Cardiff so making that bridge crossing. Hopefully my brother in law (Rich 1981) will give me a lift.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 5, 2013)

Pokerjoke, count me in as a definite please. The B&B course looks fantastic, it's tempted me to throw my hat into this ring as well even if I do only just sneak under the max handicap (off 20 right now). Fish, looks like you & I will be seeing a lot of each other!

Already paid my entry fee for the main comp, PM your details and I'll send over the deposit.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 6, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate
Swinger Definate
Oxfordcomma  Definate

Hi Guys we welcome Swinger and Oxfordcomma to the game.
We now have 13 which is great,however we are playing in 3s,my guest will drop out
if need be,however if we can get 2 more asap that would be fantastic,so come on guys get involved.
I will be sending bank details out Monday for a prompt Â£20 payment,the rest is payable on the day.
Your deposit is non returnable.
Still awaiting a pm from anybody offering a prize,just to spice up the day.
Also please don't forget to pay your Â£10 towards the final,thx
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 7, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate
Swinger Definate
Oxfordcomma Definate
Srixon1   Definate

Added Srixon1  We are now looking for 1 more to make 15 so get your name down asap.
First in Guaranteed,anymore after will go as first reserve,thx
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 7, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate
Swinger Definate
Oxfordcomma Definate
Srixon1   Definate

Added Srixon1  We are now looking for 1 more to make 15 so get your name down asap.
First in Guaranteed,anymore after will go as first reserve,thx
		
Click to expand...

JCW not in this current list, he was a definite in one of the earlier posts.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 7, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate
Hallsy       Definate
Liqdaddy mac Definate
El bandito  Definate
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate
Swinger Definate
Oxfordcomma Definate
Srixon1   Definate
JCW      Definate

Thx Srixon.
All slots filled.
Will send payment details to all of the above Monday.
All entrants now reserves unless we get 3 more.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi guys I have sent out messages to you all for a payment of Â£20.
Please could you pay asap so I can get the payment off all at once,thx.
Please pm me if any problems,ta


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi pokerjoke I've reviewed no message from you apart from above post pm your bank details and will sort or pm your address and I will pop a cheque through your door.
Cheers


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2013)

It looks like my multiple effort failed,so now ive sent my bank details individually
hopefully you now all have received.
Please make prompt payment,any probs pm me,ta


----------



## JCW (Dec 8, 2013)

Money send ok , look forward to it ..................................EYG


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 8, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			It looks like my multiple effort failed,so now ive sent my bank details individually
hopefully you now all have received.
Please make prompt payment,any probs pm me,ta
		
Click to expand...

Sorry PJ, no PM received....


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Sorry PJ, no PM received....
		
Click to expand...

Sent,thx bud


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 8, 2013)

All paid hopefully :thup:


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 8, 2013)

Payment sent mate


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 9, 2013)

PM Received - Payment made. Thanks for all the work PJ!


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 9, 2013)

Are we allowing the use of DMD'S on the day?  I dont even own one at present but who knows what santa might bring.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Are we allowing the use of DMD'S on the day?  I dont even own one at present but who knows what santa might bring.
		
Click to expand...

No Problem,hopefully your going to be good up to xmas then santa might deliver.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			PM Received - Payment made. Thanks for all the work PJ!
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate,no worries.


----------



## simmb (Dec 9, 2013)

Payment Sent. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## rich1981 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry I have been working away, I will get the payment across to you tonight.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 10, 2013)

Â£40 sent for my friend and I.

cheers


----------



## rich1981 (Dec 10, 2013)

Paid up, cheers.


----------



## JCW (Dec 10, 2013)

We need an updated list of who is going and who has paid .................EYG


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate *
Hallsy       Definate *
Liqdaddy mac Definate *
El bandito  Definate *
Twire        Definate
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate *
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate *
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate *
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate *
Swinger Definate *
Oxfordcomma Definate
Srixon1   Definate *
JCW      Definate *

 *Denotes payed and cleared.
Twire and Rich yours just hasn't cleared yet.

Hi guys an updated list as requested of payments.

Just asking again if anyone has any unwanted stuff for a couple of prizes for
closest to pin and longest drive,please pm me.
Ive got some bottles of plonk for spot prizes.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate *
Hallsy       Definate *
Liqdaddy mac Definate *
El bandito  Definate *
Twire        Definate *
Rich1981  Definate
Tab373    Definate *
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate *
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate *
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate *
Swinger Definate *
Oxfordcomma Definate
Srixon1   Definate *
JCW      Definate *

 *Denotes payed and cleared.
 Rich yours just hasn't cleared yet.

Hi guys an updated list as requested of payments.

Just asking again if anyone has any unwanted stuff for a couple of prizes for
closest to pin and longest drive,please pm me.
Ive got some bottles of plonk for spot prizes.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2013)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



			Ok guys good and bad news.
Unfortunately B&B were not willing to move on price,so it will be Â£50 per person.
Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
As soon as I have your name down as a definite I will PM you my bank details.
The good news is we have 5 tee times booked going out in 3s Burnham don't do 4s
on the weekends.
First tee time is booked for 10.36 then 8 minute intervals.
They have confirmed there will be no mats and no temporary greens at all.
The date will be the 16th of Febuary 2014 as most preferred that date.
If the course is shut due to snow etc we can have a full refund or change the date.

I now really need to know if your a definite and not a possible,so with all
this info please add your name now to the list below as a definite.
Then I will give you my bank details through PM.
I have arranged 2 closest to pins and a longest drive,dont forget Swinger it has to be
on the fairway.
Will have a couple of spot prizes.
B&B have a limit of 22 as a handicap,obviously we don't in the comp.
Over to you guys.

Pokerjoke Definate *
Hallsy       Definate *
Liqdaddy mac Definate *
El bandito  Definate *
Twire        Definate *
Rich1981  Definate *
Tab373    Definate *
Liqdaddymac guest  Definate *
Pokerjoke guest  Dave Channon  Definate *
Fish      Definate
Simmb  Definate *
Swinger Definate *
Oxfordcomma Definate 
Srixon1   Definate *
JCW      Definate *

 *Denotes payed and cleared.
 Rich yours just hasn't cleared yet.

Hi guys an updated list as requested of payments.

Just asking again if anyone has any unwanted stuff for a couple of prizes for
closest to pin and longest drive,please pm me.
Ive got some bottles of plonk for spot prizes.


Ok guys we are flying now,thx for all your quick payments,very much appreciated.
Just rang Burnham to confirm our booking 16th Febuary tee times from 10.36 onwards at 8 min intervals.
I will be there about 9 to meet and greet you all,which im very much looking forward to.
I have also had some response to the prizes on offer for the day which is again appreciated,it
will all add to which should be a good day.
We just need one nice day of weather,fingers crossed.
It will probably be cold and windy,so no good for us Southern softies.
A couple of more donations for prizes would be great,by pm please.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

Accommodation now booked, bringing HID and the mutt down for a long weekend with me sneaking off for a round on the Sunday  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Â£20 will need to be paid as a deposit within 2 weeks lets say the 16th December.
		
Click to expand...

Deposit paid :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			Deposit paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate much appreciated.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2013)

*BURNHAM AND BERROW KING OF KINGS DRAW*

Here is the draw for the Southwest king of kings comp.
10.36
Swinger     2
Twire        14
Rich1981   21

10.44
Pokerjoke     6
Channo        10
El Bandito     19

10.52
Tab373              6
JCW                  6
OxfordComma   20

11.00
Liqdaddymac     6
Pete Smith        17
Hallsy                12

11.08
Srixon1           3
Fish                20
Simmb           12

I have tried to spread the handicaps out a bit just in case we decided to have a team comp.

I understand maybe a couple have not paid there Â£10 towards the k of k comp
Please can you amend if asap if you have not paid,thx


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hope you aren't planning on a longest drive prize, bit of a non event for the rest of the field with Swinger out in the first group


----------



## Swinger (Dec 15, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Hope you aren't planning on a longest drive prize, bit of a non event for the rest of the field with Swinger out in the first group  

Click to expand...

Fairways are a bit of a problem at the moment Gordon! Hoping to get a lucky one away and I'll be sure to check the course planner for any 'well out of range' water hazards!


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 15, 2013)

If anyone wants an online course planner i found one the otherday i can post up. If the winds blowing i could be in trouble with a few as to reach the fairway its my maximum carry not being a long hitter. Lets hope my short games in check


----------



## rich1981 (Dec 16, 2013)

If anyone wants an online course planner i found one the otherday i can  post up. If the winds blowing i could be in trouble with a few as to  reach the fairway its my maximum carry not being a long hitter. Lets  hope my short games in check
		
Click to expand...

That would be handy, where did you find that?  It will save me leaving breadcrumbs back to my group when I go looking for my ball.


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 16, 2013)

rich1981 said:



			That would be handy, where did you find that?  It will save me leaving breadcrumbs back to my group when I go looking for my ball.
		
Click to expand...

Found it while browsing. Its useful as you can search any golf club as it uses google earth. Its not my plots for each hole though as i dont hit it as far . Click on 2d or 3d and the course appears. Its quite self explanitory and you can move tee points etc 

http://www.provisualizer.com/courses/burnhamandberrow.php


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2013)

Does it tell you which mound to hit over to get back to the fairway?


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 16, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Does it tell you which mound to hit over to get back to the fairway?  

Click to expand...

No that's why I'm hoping Santa brings me golf gps


----------



## Robobum (Dec 16, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Found it while browsing. Its useful as you can search any golf club as it uses google earth. Its not my plots for each hole though as i dont hit it as far . Click on 2d or 3d and the course appears. Its quite self explanitory and you can move tee points etc 

http://www.provisualizer.com/courses/burnhamandberrow.php

Click to expand...

That looks a good site :thup:

Loving the optimism of 5wood, 7iron to the first


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 22, 2013)

Have you seen that B&B have an offer that for Â£50 you can also play 9 holes on the channel course........friendly warm up comp?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 22, 2013)

Some very good holes on the channel course, well worth playing!


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2014)

Bit quiet here so a cheeky bump is in order.

Is everything still as per the tee times above as that was before the cut-off date?

Hope the weather holds, I've got a chalet for 3 days with HID and the dog in tow :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Bit quiet here so a cheeky bump is in order.

Is everything still as per the tee times above as that was before the cut-off date?

Hope the weather holds, I've got a chalet for 3 days with HID and the dog in tow :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Mate all is hunky dory.
Have played the channel course twice lately and been absolutely nowhere near my handicap,
so im sure the main course is going to be very,very tough.
All same tee-times.
Just a thought for everyone.
Does everyone think playing a medal round is a good idea,maybe stableford would be a better format.
Ive heard there are a few blind shots,the course is very hard,so we could be playing a lot
of provisional balls which is going to slow play down considerably,also being a weekend we wont
be alone.
Obviously I will go with the majority-any thoughts


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate all is hunky dory.
Have played the channel course twice lately and been absolutely nowhere near my handicap,
so im sure the main course is going to be very,very tough.
All same tee-times.
Just a thought for everyone.
Does everyone think playing a medal round is a good idea,maybe stableford would be a better format.
Ive heard there are a few blind shots,the course is very hard,so we could be playing a lot
of provisional balls which is going to slow play down considerably,also being a weekend we wont
be alone.
Obviously I will go with the majority-any thoughts
		
Click to expand...

We have to play to the overall competition format, I hear what your saying but we can't alter the format from one qualifier to another.


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 25, 2014)

I thought the organiser of each event could pick what format as if it's windy and wet I can see 12 NRs due to people shotting in the hundreds and 5hour rounds I've played Burnham in calm condition and it's hard also played in the wind and only just managed to stay in the 90s  and like pokerjoke says we will not be alone out there. I'm for stableford on the day


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			I thought the organiser of each event could pick what format as if it's windy and wet I can see 12 NRs due to people shotting in the hundreds and 5hour rounds I've played Burnham in calm condition and it's hard also played in the wind and only just managed to stay in the 90s  and like pokerjoke says we will not be alone out there. I'm for stableford on the day
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have discussed this.
We have to be sensible,5hr rounds,people having to go back to the tee etc.
Of course we have the option of deciding on the day,depending on circumstances,weather,amount
of footfall behind.
Just nice to get some feedback on what people think.


----------



## Hallsy (Jan 25, 2014)

I was speaking tp a member of burnham the other day and he said the medal tees were for members only if its not a club comp and visitors play from the tees of the day namely yellows? As for the comp im happy to go with the flow. Its going to be difficult and they way im striking a ball a bit of a slog anyway so if it is stableford i wont complain in the slightest :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			I was speaking tp a member of burnham the other day and he said the medal tees were for members only if its not a club comp and visitors play from the tees of the day namely yellows? As for the comp im happy to go with the flow. Its going to be difficult and they way im striking a ball a bit of a slog anyway so if it is stableford i wont complain in the slightest :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I believe championship tees are 6900 yards,yellows are 6400 yards,so still a bloody long tough
course.if the winds blowing,carnage.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't mind either. Personally I prefer medal but I also can't stand slow play and long rounds!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Burnham is one of the hardest golf courses you will ever play, and the yellow tees will be plenty long enough in February. It is a proper out and back links course and if the wind blows it will be nails. The first has the narrowest fairway I have ever seen, flanked on either side by large dunes. One hell of a track though. There will be some big scores if it is s medal.


----------



## rich1981 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am happy to play medal if that is the common consensus, but as a high handicap and not very good golfer, I can see the benefits of stableford.


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 26, 2014)

Perhaps see what the days like and vote on the day. I normally prefer medal but no one will enjoy walking back to the tee in wet windy condition just to put a 10 on there card. If you can't score pick up and move on. There are a few blind holes that you can easily lose a ball on even when you hit a good shot.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Perhaps see what the days like and vote on the day. I normally prefer medal but no one will enjoy walking back to the tee in wet windy condition just to put a 10 on there card. If you can't score pick up and move on. There are a few blind holes that you can easily lose a ball on even when you hit a good shot.
		
Click to expand...

This,I think we will wait for the day to decide.
See what conditions are like.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry guys to mess you around but it will definitely be MEDAL whatever the conditions.
The same as every regional qualifier


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 26, 2014)

Golf balls at the ready then!


----------



## rich1981 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's not messing us around,  at least it is clarified now. I will start practising my handwriting.....NR, NR, NR.


----------



## Hallsy (Jan 27, 2014)

Well im a member of a little 9 hole 2000yd course. The greens are small and not wide fairways and longest hole of 383yds uphill. Im now playing my first links golf at Burnham and berrow, in february, in a medal. Thats like learning to swim across the English channel . Whatever happens though im going to enjoy it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			Well im a member of a little 9 hole 2000yd course. The greens are small and not wide fairways and longest hole of 383yds uphill. Im now playing my first links golf at Burnham and berrow, in february, in a medal. Thats like learning to swim across the English channel . Whatever happens though im going to enjoy it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Playing a course as you describe, and off 12, I would think you will be more than fine on a links track, its all about plotting your way around so the narrow fairways your used to will stand you in good stead. I've played a lot of links courses last year, Formby. West Lancs, Silloth on Solway, Hoylake, Royal Porthcawl, St Annes Old Links to name just a few, some in horrendous weather (rain & wind 30mph+), so, if I can cope with that off 20, it will be a breeze for you  :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Playing a course as you describe, and off 12, I would think you will be more than fine on a links track, its all about plotting your way around so the narrow fairways your used to will stand you in good stead. I've played a lot of links courses last year, Formby. West Lancs, Silloth on Solway, Hoylake, Royal Porthcawl, St Annes Old Links to name just a few, some in horrendous weather (rain & wind 30mph+), so, if I can cope with that off 20, it will be a breeze for you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Don't forget your recent handicap certificate on the day


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't forget your recent handicap certificate on the day

Click to expand...

I carry my county card everywhere which has my CDH number on it, that has always been sufficient everywhere I play :thup:


----------



## timchump (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright chaps, just seen this thread...

If you haven't played B&B before this is a really good read

http://www.golfclubatlas.com/in-my-opinion/burnham-berrow-golf-club/

albeit the course is a little longer now, i think this was written a few years back


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 27, 2014)

Great Post timchump!

looks like I will be leaving the rescue at home and taking a 2 iron just for the first tee shot!


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 1, 2014)

timchump said:



			Alright chaps, just seen this thread...

If you haven't played B&B before this is a really good read

http://www.golfclubatlas.com/in-my-opinion/burnham-berrow-golf-club/

albeit the course is a little longer now, i think this was written a few years back
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Makes very interesting reading. Lots of concentration needed.



Liqdaddymac said:



			Great Post timchump!

looks like I will be leaving the rescue at home and taking a 2 iron just for the first tee shot!
		
Click to expand...

It will have to be driver for me. Should be interesting in front of the clubhouse on a windy day !


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Bit quiet here so a cheeky bump is in order.

Is everything still as per the tee times above as that was before the cut-off date?

Hope the weather holds, I've got a chalet for 3 days with HID and the dog in tow :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

where you staying Fish? I have shamelessly copied the plan (although with my HID and my dog) Chalet party?:cheers:

We are at Wall Eden Farm (.co.uk)


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 1, 2014)

timchump said:



			Alright chaps, just seen this thread...

If you haven't played B&B before this is a really good read

http://www.golfclubatlas.com/in-my-opinion/burnham-berrow-golf-club/

albeit the course is a little longer now, i think this was written a few years back
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic find! Well done.

i think that I may have just soiled myself......but looking forward to playing what seems to be a beauty of a course.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 2, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			..........and taking a 2 iron just for the first tee shot!
		
Click to expand...

Prevailing wind is straight into down the first - a couple of VERY good 2irons will be required to get within pitching distance!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure why it has to be a medal, does it really matter how you decide the winner? Trust me, there is going to be a lot of walking back to the tee! Stableford is the sensible option.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			where you staying Fish? I have shamelessly copied the plan (although with my HID and my dog) Chalet party?:cheers:

We are at Wall Eden Farm (.co.uk)
		
Click to expand...

I'm 3 miles away on the front in a chalet with a private pathway to the beach, 2/3rds of that mileage is the course!  

http://www.westwardrise.com/index.html


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 2, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Prevailing wind is straight into down the first - a couple of VERY good 2irons will be required to get within pitching distance! 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a challenge!

If it's playing longer than 450y then then par will have to be made with an up and down


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Sounds like a challenge!

If it's playing longer than 450y then then par will have to be made with an up and down
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I played in their scratch event last April. The 1st is 380 yards off the back tees and 369 off the yellow plates. Straight into the wind the green was out of reach for a lot of people. If it's blowing you might be trying to get up and down from 100 yards


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 2, 2014)

Was that the challenge salver? My mate won that last year! Said it was 36 holes in very, very tough conditions.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Was that the challenge salver? My mate won that last year! Said it was 36 holes in very, very tough conditions.
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed, good event!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 2, 2014)

Hopefully get my HC down to 5 to enter it this year but will probably still not be low enough as I think they take the lowest entrants?


----------



## JCW (Feb 3, 2014)

So its still on then , hope we get a change in the weather .............


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 3, 2014)

JCW said:



			So its still on then , hope we get a change in the weather .............
		
Click to expand...

Yes no problems,could be a balmy 5 degrees.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes no problems,could be a balmy 5 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

Thats almost tropical compared to here today :thup:


----------



## Swinger (Feb 6, 2014)

Might not be fit for this now guys, had a funny fall on the slopes yesterday and dislocated my knee cap temporarily. Think there is some ligament damage and a lot of swelling at the moment. Will keep you updated Tony but not looking good. 
Hope you all have a good time if I don't make it down.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Might not be fit for this now guys, had a funny fall on the slopes yesterday and dislocated my knee cap temporarily. Think there is some ligament damage and a lot of swelling at the moment. Will keep you updated Tony but not looking good. 
Hope you all have a good time if I don't make it down.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Steve, sounds painful. I assume ski slopes, and not Salisbury slopes ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Might not be fit for this now guys, had a funny fall on the slopes yesterday and dislocated my knee cap temporarily. Think there is some ligament damage and a lot of swelling at the moment. Will keep you updated Tony but not looking good. 
Hope you all have a good time if I don't make it down.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that mate,keep us informed.
Anyone up for this if Steve cant make it?


----------



## Swinger (Feb 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Sorry to hear that Steve, sounds painful. I assume ski slopes, and not Salisbury slopes ?
		
Click to expand...

cheers mate, ski slopes is correct. Got a few good days in before it happened and not worried about the last two days, just hope it doesn't set me back on my mission to take over the world.


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 7, 2014)

Well long range weather showing sunshine and showers at 6 degrees with a 17mph s/w wind............ it will change hourly im sure


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			Well long range weather showing sunshine and showers at 6 degrees with a 17mph s/w wind............ it will change hourly im sure 

Click to expand...

Tropical sunshine with a gentle s/w.lovely.


----------



## rich1981 (Feb 7, 2014)

Might not be fit for this now guys, had a funny fall on the slopes  yesterday and dislocated my knee cap temporarily. Think there is some  ligament damage and a lot of swelling at the moment. Will keep you  updated Tony but not looking good. 
Hope you all have a good time if I don't make it down.
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean Team GB has one less medal hope in Sochi?


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't wait to play coz with work and the weather only played 12 holes this year and a couple range sessions. But hopefully my local  course will be open tomoz but not holding my breath which is a shame as 1st weekend off this year


----------



## JCW (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry,  its on Feb 16th , 1st tee time at ? teeing order done yet ? thanks and I hope this weather gives us a break ................EYG


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			Sorry,  its on Feb 16th , 1st tee time at ? teeing order done yet ? thanks and I hope this weather gives us a break ................EYG
		
Click to expand...

It's all here Will on post #97

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-KING-OF-KINGS&p=959083&viewfull=1#post959083


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 8, 2014)

Really looking forward to this! Have strained my shoulder I think from carrying my 9 week old daughter in a funny position but, this may be a godsend and it will force me into cutting off follow through and keep the ball low!


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 9, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Really looking forward to this! Have strained my shoulder I think from carrying my 9 week old daughter in a funny position but, this may be a godsend and it will force me into cutting off follow through and keep the ball low!
		
Click to expand...

Were going to have a good group as my backs flared up again and ive golfers elbow. Played yesterday loaded with Ibrupofen and cocodamol. Might phone to see if trolleys are allowed to ease my back, if not more medication is on the cards


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

What's that area of the coast like currently, all my wife keeps hearing is how Somerset is being battered and is flooded and our chalet has a 1 minute walk to the beach front!

http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/flood-news.shtml


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			What's that area of the coast like currently, all my wife keeps hearing is how Somerset is being battered and is flooded and our chalet has a 1 minute walk to the beach front!

http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/flood-news.shtml

Click to expand...

Should be fine. Weve had some big high tides this year but theyve had no problems so far. Its the levels that are having a bad time of it. Though saying that its absolutely lashing it down with high winds as i write this. :mmm:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi guys.
Went and played the channel course again this morning.
Remarkably with all the rain we have had its it good nick.
Had a word with the pro,the championship course is in superb condition.
They have water in some bunkers which are gur.
Because we have had strong winds as well as heavy rain the course is relatively dry,
the greens are fast and true.
Trolleys are allowed all year no problems.
I must admit todays rain and wind made it horrendous,also we had a hail storm
of biblical proportions,so whatever happens come prepaired for all elements.
It will be tough but it will also be the same for everyone.
I would appreciate it if everyone could arrive before 9.45 as I want to warm up as well.
I also would like to take a few photos of groups,and a full group photo.
There is a putting green,chipping green,two nets and a range for those who want them.
I will have all the cards ready for collection and filled in.
Don't forget your Â£30 cash please.
I have been promised some balls,drink for prizes,so as planned we will have 2 closest
to pins a longest drive,best gross,best net.
Enjoy your week,look forward to meeting everyone old and new.
Weather for the week is rain,wind getting slightly colder,we are in the laps of the gods for Sunday
so keep all those fingers crossed.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds great!

has anyone playing on the day played it before?


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 9, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Sounds great!

has anyone playing on the day played it before?
		
Click to expand...

No, its always looked too hard . I was trying to play the channel course before next weekend but never had the chance so it will be my first taste of links golf.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Sounds great!

has anyone playing on the day played it before?
		
Click to expand...

I've not but I've played Hoylake, West Lancs, Formby, St Annes Old Links, Fairhaven, Wallasey, Silloth & Solway and Royal Porthcawl so I've had a bit of an introduction to links golf :smirk:


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 9, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Sounds great!

has anyone playing on the day played it before?
		
Click to expand...

Have played it about 4 times maybe more. Has beaten me up a few times and played it ok the other times


----------



## rich1981 (Feb 9, 2014)

Is anyone going to try and play the channel course as well on Sunday?


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

A few pictures taken from B&B, I don't think their main course was open this weekend?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			A few pictures taken from B&B, I don't think their main course was open this weekend?

View attachment 9081
View attachment 9082
View attachment 9083
View attachment 9084

Click to expand...

Yes it was,lots of people playing,however it was that rough most walked in.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Sounds great!

has anyone playing on the day played it before?
		
Click to expand...

I've played there 6 or 7 times in the past. They do some good deals on their open comps during the summer (whatever that is)


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

Got me a little something extra for the weekend, hope I don't scare the locals :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2014)

Fish said:



			Got me a little something extra for the weekend, hope I don't scare the locals :smirk:

View attachment 9088

Click to expand...

Whats it called,and where did you get it


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Whats it called,and where did you get it
		
Click to expand...

The dreaded evil bay, just put this number in the search, 121255082511, only Â£2.49 with free PP :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking forward to it. Never played Links before - so will doubtless be an education. HID is convinced I am planning on drowning her in the Somerset Levels. 

Hmmmm......

See everyone Sunday morning!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



*BURNHAM AND BERROW KING OF KINGS DRAW*

Here is the draw for the Southwest king of kings comp.
10.36
Pokerjoke     6
Twire        14
Rich1981   21

10.44
Chris Heaslewood     8
Channo        10
El Bandito     19

10.52
Tab373              6
JCW                  6
OxfordComma   20

11.00
Liqdaddymac     6
Pete Smith        17
Hallsy                12

11.08
Srixon1           3
Fish                20
Simmb           12

Just a little change to the draw.
Swinger unfortunately cant make it due to injury.
I have had to ask a friend to help me out as no-one on the forum has come forward
wanting to play.
I have paired him with someone he knows.
Enjoy your week, see you Sunday.
Don't forget to register before 9.45.
Anyone who has pledged a prize please don't forget to bring it.

Click to expand...


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 10, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





pokerjoke said:



*BURNHAM AND BERROW KING OF KINGS DRAW*

Here is the draw for the Southwest king of kings comp.
10.36
Pokerjoke     6
Twire        14
Rich1981   21

10.44
Chris Heaslewood     8
Channo        10
El Bandito     19

10.52
Tab373              6
JCW                  6
OxfordComma   20

11.00
Liqdaddymac     6
Pete Smith        17
Hallsy                12

11.08
Srixon1           3
Fish                20
Simmb           12

Just a little change to the draw.
Swinger unfortunately cant make it due to injury.
I have had to ask a friend to help me out as no-one on the forum has come forward
wanting to play.
I have paired him with someone he knows.
Enjoy your week, see you Sunday.
Don't forget to register before 9.45.
Anyone who has pledged a prize please don't forget to bring it.

Click to expand...



and then put the poor fella with me...I'll be on my best behaviour boss, honest!

Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 10, 2014)

For those that haven't played Burnham before, Picture 1 (above) is the 18th green and club house, and those fellas are waiting to tee off on the first hole.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2014)

El Bandito said:





pokerjoke said:



			and then put the poor fella with me...I'll be on my best behaviour boss, honest!
		
Click to expand...

Hope so,no only jesting.
2 of the nicest guys you will meet.
Ones got torrettes so bring your ear plugs

Click to expand...


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 10, 2014)

pokerjoke said:





El Bandito said:



			Hope so,no only jesting.
2 of the nicest guys you will meet.
Ones got torrettes so bring your ear plugs

Click to expand...

sounds like a kindred spirit!

I was born an' bred Brizzol before I became terribly posh...so I might even speak the Lingo....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JCW (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey jose , where you staying , I am thinking of going the day before , not played since my return from Philippines , not sure which route to take from Bournemouth to avoid the flooding , see everyone there and looking forward to meeting everyone .............EYG


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

JCW said:



			Hey jose , where you staying , I am thinking of going the day before , not played since my return from Philippines , not sure which route to take from Bournemouth to avoid the flooding , see everyone there and looking forward to meeting everyone .............EYG
		
Click to expand...

I've booked a chalet on the front for 3 days from Saturday Will, less than a couple of miles up the road from the course towards Breen, got the dog & wife with me, don't think we'll be walking along the beach much and getting a tan though


----------



## JCW (Feb 10, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've booked a chalet on the front for 3 days from Saturday Will, less than a couple of miles up the road from the course towards Breen, got the dog & wife with me, don't think we'll be walking along the beach much and getting a tan though 

Click to expand...


Ok , I try and book somewhere and let you know , I got my tan from Philippines so fine on that score , will try and meet up for a drink ............see you sat , my 55 is on the Friday , feel young lol


----------



## JCW (Feb 10, 2014)

I will be staying in the Lauriston Hotel on Saturday in Weston super mare , be there in the evening ..........I send you my mobile number fish , see you Saturday


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

JCW said:



			I will be staying in the Lauriston Hotel on Saturday in Weston super mare , be there in the evening ..........I send you my mobile number fish , see you Saturday
		
Click to expand...

OK, your 8 miles north of me. If your number ends 908, I've got it :thup:


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 11, 2014)

Fish said:



			Got me a little something extra for the weekend, hope I don't scare the locals :smirk:

View attachment 9088

Click to expand...

After seeing the pictures of the bunkers and how i seem to be able find bunkers on a regular occurrence ive invested in this 


Hopefully shouldnt slow me or my playing partners down too much


----------



## JCW (Feb 11, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			After seeing the pictures of the bunkers and how i seem to be able find bunkers on a regular occurrence ive invested in this 
View attachment 9097

Hopefully shouldnt slow me or my playing partners down too much 

Click to expand...


Lol , hope you can swing with all that gear on , you stay dry for sure


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			After seeing the pictures of the bunkers and how i seem to be able find bunkers on a regular occurrence ive invested in this 
View attachment 9097

Hopefully shouldnt slow me or my playing partners down too much 

Click to expand...

I bet those lead boots don't make as big an indent in the greens than the Adizero Tours


----------



## JCW (Feb 11, 2014)

Fish said:



			I bet those lead boots don't make as big an indent in the greens than the Adizero Tours 

Click to expand...

Ready made mafia boots . just don't upset them huh


----------



## Twire (Feb 12, 2014)

Just looked at the forecast for Sunday and it doesn't look to bad. For the remainder of this week it looks awful, lets hope the course drains well.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654269


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2014)

Twire said:



			Just looked at the forecast for Sunday and it doesn't look to bad. For the remainder of this week it looks awful, lets hope the course drains well.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654269

Click to expand...

We are in the lap of the weather gods,ive got everything crossed.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope you all have a good time guys. Wish I could join you on the day but won't be back out on the course for awhile, hopefully it'll be drier by then!
Good luck to all playing.


----------



## Twire (Feb 12, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Hope you all have a good time guys. Wish I could join you on the day but won't be back out on the course for awhile, hopefully it'll be drier by then!
Good luck to all playing.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve..... speedy recovery for your knee.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			We are in the lap of the weather gods,ive got everything crossed.
		
Click to expand...

The Princess of Darkness has just bailed - I got the full double tea-pot, face like a bulldog chewing a wasp; "If you think I am staying in some XXXXing cabin in XXXXing Somerset then you are more stupid than....."

So - will just be me on the Sunday then!

Everything crossed for a fine winters day......


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			The Princess of Darkness has just bailed - I got the full double tea-pot, face like a bulldog chewing a wasp; "If you think I am staying in some XXXXing cabin in XXXXing Somerset then you are more stupid than....."

So - will just be me on the Sunday then!

Everything crossed for a fine winters day......
		
Click to expand...

I had to ring where were staying yesterday on HID orders as the description of the chalet is that its a short 2 minute walk to the beach!

They've said that its a bit dodgy walking down their as loads of stuff has washed up onto the dunes, but the chalet area is raised no issues about flooding, she didn't look too convinced when I told her :rofl:


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			I had to ring where were staying yesterday on HID orders as the description of the chalet is that its a short 2 minute walk to the beach!

They've said that its a bit dodgy walking down their as loads of stuff has washed up onto the dunes, but the chalet area is raised no issues about flooding, she didn't look too convinced when I told her :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I tried that yesterday....safe to say that the position hardened a little at lunchtime - when the BBC put up a big red warning sign right up the seven Estuary


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 12, 2014)

Play 9 holes this morning in preparation for sun. Played in gale force winds and rain. Played really well in the conditions stood on the 7th tee 2 under gross only to play last 3 holes into the teeth of the wind to finish 2 over. Neva mind great practice for sun. And if it dies down and it's dry then that's a bonus. Cu Sunday


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Play 9 holes this morning in preparation for sun. Played in gale force winds and rain. Played really well in the conditions stood on the 7th tee 2 under gross only to play last 3 holes into the teeth of the wind to finish 2 over. Neva mind great practice for sun. And if it dies down and it's dry then that's a bonus. Cu Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Played 9 at B&B?


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2014)

This weather is getting worse , I have cancel my hotel booking and will drive up early sunday , but to be honest its putting me off big style all this rain , played last year about this time at Tadmarton , it was dry but boy it was cold and greens were frozen and I could not wait to get back in the warm and said never again but here I am , if the weather is as bad as today then I am out


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

Forecast still looks relatively promising for Sunday..keep the faith!


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			Played 9 at B&B?
		
Click to expand...

No not B&B my home course is bout 25 mins away. I play a parkland course dread to think how bad B&B would of be today in that wind.


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			No not B&B my home course is bout 25 mins away. I play a parkland course dread to think how bad B&B would of be today in that wind.
		
Click to expand...


Its not the wind that worries me but if its wet as well then that be too much , hope it stays dry


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 12, 2014)

Sunday looks promising to me


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 12, 2014)

The weather reports look promising at the moment but if it is blowing a gale and wet but the course is open i imagine we would have to play as they wouldnt allow us to rebook? I understand the course recovers quite quickly from the wet if the winds blowing and theres certainly a wind blowing now .


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I might take a nice Chianti round the course with me :smirk:




Can you spot the difference?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

Does this mean we will know our first qualifier for the KOK final at the weekend then? :whoo:

Have fun guys, hope the weather isn't too crappy :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			I think I might take a nice Chianti round the course with me :smirk:

View attachment 9109


Can you spot the difference?

View attachment 9110

Click to expand...

Lmao im so glad I didn't press that button.
Saying that at least you will be warm


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Does this mean we will know our first qualifier for the KOK final at the weekend then? :whoo:

Have fun guys, hope the weather isn't too crappy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should do,Sunday looks like a relatively good weather picture for the day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys just an update.
Weather looks like its going to play ball Sunday.
We are teeing off the yellows atm however they might let us change,wont know
until the day.
We have a few groups behind us,so once again just to emphasise how important it will
be to take a provisional if theres any doubt.
Closest to the pin will be the 5th and 9th holes and the longest drive will be the 11th hole.
As I said I will be there about 9,cards will be ready and please can you arrive before 9.45.
Would love to get some decent pics of everyone.
Don't forget your prizes if you pledged one, thx.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi guys just an update.
Weather looks like its going to play ball Sunday.
We are teeing off the yellows atm however they might let us change,wont know
until the day.
We have a few groups behind us,so once again just to emphasise how important it will
be to take a provisional if theres any doubt.
Closest to the pin will be the 5th and 9th holes and the longest drive will be the 11th hole.
As I said I will be there about 9,cards will be ready and please can you arrive before 9.45.
Would love to get some decent pics of everyone.
Don't forget your prizes if you pledged one, thx.
		
Click to expand...

No idea if I pledged a prize or not - need me to pick anything up? 

Looking forward to a dry, crisp sunny round (everything crossed!)


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			No idea if I pledged a prize or not - need me to pick anything up? 

Looking forward to a dry, crisp sunny round (everything crossed!)
		
Click to expand...

Nothing on my pms,however if you want to bring something please do


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			We are teeing off the yellows atm however they might let us change,wont know until the day.
		
Click to expand...

What to the Reds


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			What to the Reds 

Click to expand...

Hope not,I think yellows would be good


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hope not,I think yellows would be good
		
Click to expand...

Yellows will be just fine, but if I can sneak a few extra yards, I'm happy to wear a skirt :smirk:


----------



## JCW (Feb 14, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yellows will be just fine, but if I can sneak a few extra yards, I'm happy to wear a skirt :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I always wondered about you now I know ............................EYG


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 14, 2014)

I knew the risks when asking for regional qualifiers to be played before the end of March but even I couldn't have predicted the weather we've seen over the past couple of months.  To be fair, it could have happened in April or May- I think they call it Sods Law.

Anyway, just a quick note of thanks to PJ for his wonderful organisation of this event and to everyone taking part / pledging prizes etc.  

I hope everyone enjoys their day and manage to get plenty of pictures.


----------



## Twire (Feb 14, 2014)

Lets hope B&B drains well. It's chucking it down again here today, and tomorrow doesn't look much better.

Fortunately, the forecast is for a break on Sunday with maybe even the sun coming out.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 14, 2014)

Twire said:



			Lets hope B&B drains well. It's chucking it down again here today, and tomorrow doesn't look much better.

Fortunately, the forecast is for a break on Sunday with maybe even the sun coming out. 

Click to expand...

Fantastic. Shorts it is then!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			Bit quiet here so a cheeky bump is in order.

Is everything still as per the tee times above as that was before the cut-off date?

Hope the weather holds, I've got a chalet for 3 days with HID and the dog in tow :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

How's the weather, did you get blown away in the night? 

Are we still on for tomorrow? Don't fancy a 200+ miles round trip just o have a cup of tea


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm bout 10 mins away from burnham and it a lovely sunny day. Bad gales last night but weather is still showing good for tomoz


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2014)

Just pulled off into services before junction 22, never driven through such bad weather, around Bristol & Weston Super Mare we were down to 30mph on M5 it was that bad. HID thinks I'm mad.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2014)

Weather in N Devon is fantastic with more good weather forecast for tomorrow so it bods well for you guys this weekend. If I'd known it was the yellows might have had a bash myself.

have a good one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			How's the weather, did you get blown away in the night? 

Are we still on for tomorrow? Don't fancy a 200+ miles round trip just o have a cup of tea

Click to expand...

All good mate nice day forecast


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 15, 2014)

Well its meant to be sunshine and heavy showers til about 3pm today then sunshine. Tomorrow is still showing mid teen winds but clear all day. Pokerjoke if you manage to pull this off with all the bad weather and we have a clear day tomorrow im getting 6 numbers off you for the lottery . A big thanks for all your hard work organising this and everything crossed for tomorrow. By the way as its my first meet and have never met anyone are you wearing a coronation in your lapel or do i just wander round asking everyone if they're Pokerjoke :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, see you tomorrow.


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			Just pulled off into services before junction 22, never driven through such bad weather, around Bristol & Weston Super Mare we were down to 30mph on M5 it was that bad. HID thinks I'm mad.
		
Click to expand...


 That's because you are and so are we .....................................


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2014)

Hallsy said:



			Well its meant to be sunshine and heavy showers til about 3pm today then sunshine. Tomorrow is still showing mid teen winds but clear all day. Pokerjoke if you manage to pull this off with all the bad weather and we have a clear day tomorrow im getting 6 numbers off you for the lottery . A big thanks for all your hard work organising this and everything crossed for tomorrow. By the way as its my first meet and have never met anyone are you wearing a coronation in your lapel or do i just wander round asking everyone if they're Pokerjoke :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just look for someone in my new favourite colour[green].
I will be in the bar area


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2014)

Just walked along the beach under blue skies but very windy.  The damage to the dunes and walkways to the sites is devastating, its really took a battering down here. Max is happy though, lots of beach to run around.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			Just walked along the beach under blue skies but very windy.  The damage to the dunes and walkways to the sites is devastating, its really took a battering down here. Max is happy though, lots of beach to run around.
		
Click to expand...

Bet the dog is delighted. Hope those blue sky's hang around. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow fellas!

Just remember that one bad hole wont rule anybody out, its gonna be tough going so just survive and you could win! :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

Take plenty of balls, and remember to declare your provisionals. 

Hope it all goes well, and for those that haven't played B & B, not all the holes are as tight as the first.


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2014)

Wots the score tomorrow , I know its medal , are we on buggies , trollies or just carry only ?


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 15, 2014)

JCW said:



			Wots the score tomorrow , I know its medal , are we on buggies , trollies or just carry only ?
		
Click to expand...

Pokerjoke said quiet a few posts back that trolleys are allowed at all time. So I'm taking my trolley but also got a carry bag if I change my mind in the car park etc. do we need a handicap cert.


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Pokerjoke said quiet a few posts back that trolleys are allowed at all time. So I'm taking my trolley but also got a carry bag if I change my mind in the car park etc. do we need a handicap cert.
		
Click to expand...

Yes , I have got mine , I will bring trolley and pencil bag ................EYG


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Take plenty of balls, and remember to declare your provisionals. 

Hope it all goes well, and for those that haven't played B & B, not all the holes are as tight as the first.
		
Click to expand...

They are just harder


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't get my printer to work to get my handicap cert my (CDH no is 1003493929) exact 5.9 would be great if someone to print one out for me. Or if burnham and berrow want it will have to phone my home club.


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 15, 2014)

Just been on the B & B site looking at the gallery.

The course looks a beauty.

Enjoy.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			I can't get my printer to work to get my handicap cert my (CDH no is 1003493929) exact 5.9 would be great if someone to print one out for me. Or if burnham and berrow want it will have to phone my home club.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about that mate. They dont usually bother asking at 99.9% of places. If they do just tell them your cdh number and they can look it up.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 15, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			I can't get my printer to work to get my handicap cert my (CDH no is 1003493929) exact 5.9 would be great if someone to print one out for me. Or if burnham and berrow want it will have to phone my home club.
		
Click to expand...

I won't have one either, I suspect it won't be an issue. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 15, 2014)

Well its a very calm clear evening here in north somerset after the last few weeks. Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Guys
All looking great for tomorrow.
Trolleys allowed at all times.
Don't worry about handicap certs if you cant get one for tomorrow.
Obviously if you win,we can verify after if needs be.
Really looking forward to the day.
Meeting some new faces.
Thx to all who have wished us well over the last few weeks.
Hope to have some great pics for you to look at.
And of course the most important thing,the results.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 15, 2014)

Really looking forward to it - well done for organising on a good weather day!

leaving Gloucester at 8ish.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hit some balls down the range today, first time I have seen my golf bats for five weeks. 50 balls hit, one thin and one shank so swing seemed OK after the lay off. God knows what the chipping and putting will be like though.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 16, 2014)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Well this will be interesting - been up since 3am with my lad who can't stop coughing![/FONT]


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 16, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Well this will be interesting - been up since 3am with my lad who can't stop coughing![/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

I know how u feel my daughter who is 21 months has  a bad cold and she keeps climbing out her cot. So she's now in a bed but up 4 times last night with her.im getting used to no sleep.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 16, 2014)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Lol - he is 3 next week and daughter is 11 weeks old.... Both of them and wife have a cold and cough.....probably my fault as I had it last weekend/start of week.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Wife came down at 6:15 and told me to try and get some kip but I am wide awake now so sent her back to bed for some brownie points.[/FONT]


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm now up my eldest who's 4 keeps shouting out in her sleep. Must be having a bad dream. But she has now woken the youngest so down stairs with her. And left wife in bed for another hour or so. See you later


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 16, 2014)

I slept on the sofa because of my coughing and didn't want to disturb the other half and at 1 am my 4 year old boy thought it would be fun to join me. Most uncomfortable night ever. But on a good note absolutely beautiful morning and not a cloud in the sky. BAcks killing me now though so walking around the house trying to loosen up


----------



## Robobum (Feb 16, 2014)

Haha. Get the excuses in early chaps!!!!!

Have a good day. Well done PJ, if you pull this one off with the weather we have had you are going to have to do them all from now on!!!


----------



## Twire (Feb 16, 2014)

Leaving home in 5 mins, should be there just after 9. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Oh BTW had a good 6 hours sleep, so no excuses this end.


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2014)

Play well all and may the biggest KoK win.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 16, 2014)

Are the players still out there???


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 16, 2014)

Great day, great course, great company just a shame the great golf stayed at home!

Cheers for setting it all up PokerJoke.

ill defo go back and play Burnham & Berrow and it will be nice to have an idea of where to aim off tee!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

straight ish usually works


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 16, 2014)

Had a great day at burnham and berrow sun was out and hardly a cloud in the sky. Also no wind to start.golf started off well but i doubled the 8th and 9th to got out in 44 +8. The course was playing long but not that hard but the wind got up the back 9 just enough to remind us the course was boss. Some of the par 4s were playing long and the back 9 pars 3s measured 189yards to pin into wind and the 17th par 3 was 221yards into the wind I had a 4 and a 3 on them but the doubles started to creep into my game and then smacked one OB followed a few 3 putts and I came back in +11 so +19 and not a good score but had a good time with the others and would do it again.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got home after a great day on the links. Weather was brilliant, sunny with a slight breeze and not a patch of mud in sight. Thanks to pokerjoke for the excellent organisation, and to my two playing partners fish and simmb, great company. I will let pokerjoke announce the results, just wish I was available for the K of K final as I might have made the cut today. Went round in 78 but happy with that as it is the first time I have seen a golf course for five weeks. Roll on summer.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 16, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			not a good score but had a good time with the others and would do it again.
		
Click to expand...

The official motto of the KoK comp!

Well done!!!


----------



## Hallsy (Feb 16, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Great day, great course, great company just a shame the great golf stayed at home!

Cheers for setting it all up PokerJoke.

ill defo go back and play Burnham & Berrow and it will be nice to have an idea of where to aim off tee!
		
Click to expand...

Joe thanks very much for today great company with both you and tony .Pokerjoke congratulations on the win but big thanks for all the organising ,Was great to meet you all. Really enjoyed the course and sun. Roll on next year if its going to be an annual event.


----------



## JCW (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi , home now , thanks to pokerjoke for arranging the meet and getting the weather right , nice sunny day , good course , not that wet if you think how much rain we have had , thanks to my playing partners , good company and it was nice to meet everyone , look forward to the next meet ............................EYG


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 16, 2014)

Results thread now LIVE in The Lounge.... check it out.


----------



## rich1981 (Feb 16, 2014)

Big thanks to PJ for organising such a great day, and along with Twire, for providing me with good company during the round.  Even when my game fell to pieces you still kept me included! Ha.


----------

